# Trail ride of DOOM!



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I went on a trail ride yesterday near the lake and the trail was all grown up. Thorn bushes EVERYWHERE! Me and this guy David were not going to give up so easy. He has a BIG draft horse who were going to try to clear the path but the draft thought we were idiots. So, I told them (people that were on the trail with me) to move out of the way. I took Barney 20 feet back and galloped him straight through it. Then we got to the creek area and we have to cross it to get the place we were going. I think that was the highlight because Barney decided, without my help, he was going to go swimming. So I let him and even though he would have gone further I wasnt going to let him swim me out to the freezeing lake. So after that we got to were we where going. (I think I was the only one to stay on the horse for the whole time.) 

When we got to the sand pitts the chick who was riding with us said her back was hurting to she jumped off her mustang mare. She streched for a bit then let go of the rein to the mare and told it........let me repeat this TOLD THE HORSE.....to follow us. That mare took three steps forward and and the first thing that came to my mind was "Oh crap. :roll:" Thats when she tore out of there. I tore after her. Up and down hills, in and out of the creek. Barney is faster then that mare, but the problem was thoughs paths on the trail. I couldnt get beside that horse to grab the rein nor could I get in front of her. Well I mean I could but I would be puting Barney and I at risk if I did that on thoughs little paths.

We got to theses bushes were Of course a 14.1 hand horse can get by and but a 15.3 horse couldnt not metion I was on his back. Thats when I lost her. 

We spent 3 hours looking for that horse, while that lady was blaming me because her horse is a "racing horse". Yeah right!

The BO called and told me the Soddy Daisy Police found her. I was scratched up, cut up, and I lost my favorite hat. I was so mad!! 

All I could say is "Why? Realy! Why? Are you that stupid!" Thats when I took off on Barney and Let David yell at her. 

That had to be one of the worst rides I ever had. Oh let me add this, the lady is 42!!! She should no better! I am only 19 so I didnt (even though I could have) want to scream and yell because then I would have gotten realy mad and jumped of the horse to hit her but violence is never the answer. So I let David yell.

I would just like to say this......STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

BB, as you have just discovered, age does not necessarily mean wisdom.

Not trying to argue, but we've had a horse get away on a trailride, we just stayed put and it circled and came back to the other horses, safe place. If we had tried to go after it, it would have probably just continued on while it's "friend" followed it. :wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Interesting ride!

Walkamile is right about a runaway horse. Don't chase it. Either he will come back to the herd or if you at least approach him slowly, he should let you. If you chase after him, he will take off and the faster you go to catch him, the faster he'll run away. That can lead to a disaster if there are other riders, or hikers, or anyone else on the trail - or a road that he has to cross.

I'm glad that it all worked out safely for you this time!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like quite the ride eh :lol: glad to hear that both riders and horses survived. I'm not sure I would have galloped thru the bushes but I guess it worked. When I lived in Europe trails were a lot like what you described but are they fun!
I expect pictures next time you go out.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I have discovered this along time ago Walkamile. And as for the horse running off. I would have let it go if it wasn't for A) The lady as only had her for a week B) Shes still not very well trained sence she came from Navada 6 months ago and C) You could see the highway from the path we were on. If she decided she wanted to go back to the barn she would have been hurt or killed.

I realy dont care for this lady and I would have let her catch her own dagom horse if it wasnt for that fact the horse was new.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Sounds like quite the ride eh :lol: glad to hear that both riders and horses survived. I'm not sure I would have galloped thru the bushes but I guess it worked. When I lived in Europe trails were a lot like what you described but are they fun!
> I expect pictures next time you go out.


 
I will get some pictures next time I go. The trails around here are beautiful. You ride straight up the mountain towards a waterfall that you could only get to by horse back or walking. It really is beautiful!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The only away from home trail ride we went on last year was to a 5000 acre cattle ranch in east central Kansas. They had gates every so often that were horse back accessible but a few you had to get off to open. My husbands horse usually stands well for that sort of thing but on this trip she decided to do the same as that ladys. Fras took off cross country with me trying to decide how fast to chase her. Fortunately she only made it across about a 20 acre field before she came to another gate and stopped. I got her ponied back to my waiting husband and we continued on. 
I know how you feel though. If we had lost her it would have been a long walk back. Fras doing it was unusual for a horse we knew would stand tied. 
Kind of a silly thing for someone to do it with a new horse that she wasn't sure how it would react.


----------

